# Better then Feral Hop Hog?



## Major Arcana (6/8/14)

Howdy Fellas,

I was at the Feral Brewery last Friday arvo and tried this here, god damn i am rating this over the Hop Hog, very smooth wheaty aftertaste along with the hops and the bitterness from the hop hog! I dare say probably the best beer i have had!!


----------



## StalkingWilbur (6/8/14)

Such a great place for a beer, but I couldn't disagree more.

Barrel fermented hog and tusk are better than the old faithful hop hog. White hog gets left behind in the dust as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## danestead (6/8/14)

if you want some more of it, Feral are taking over the taps at Five Bar in Mt Lawley this evening


----------



## leighaus (6/8/14)

without even trying it, i'd disagree..

Wheat belongs in your breakfast bowl, not your beer glass


----------



## Major Arcana (6/8/14)

Hahaha yeah i did try the Barrel Fermented Hog, wasnt a big fan of the pine taste, but each their own and all that. 

But yes it definitely is a great spot for a beer and not a bad feed there either!


----------



## StalkingWilbur (6/8/14)

Reuben sandwich and Boris chicken wings... Damnnnnn.


----------



## brzt6060 (8/8/14)

Founders all day session IPA, like hop hog but better IMHO.


----------



## Yob (8/8/14)

leighaus said:


> without even trying it, i'd disagree..
> 
> Wheat belongs in your breakfast bowl, not your beer glass


Bollox.. Wheat is a great addition to an ipa, it should be a ninja addition though, you shouldn't taste it


----------



## gava (8/8/14)

I don't understand... its the same brewery? Just get a sixer of both? :chug:


----------



## SimoB (8/8/14)

I like them both...


----------



## slcmorro (8/8/14)

leighaus said:


> Wheat belongs in your breakfast bowl, not your beer glass


Wheat has a big big big place in brewing. I think there's a small country named Germany somewhere tucked away in Europe that might use a little bit of this to make the odd award winning beer here and there...


----------



## nvs-brews (9/9/14)

how many ******* versions of the hog do they need to do?

ive already had at least 3...


----------



## StalkingWilbur (12/9/14)

They can keep them coming as far as I'm concerned. 

Barrel fermented tusk?


----------

